
Slack's error page has a forest scene with interactive pigs and chickens - jordaneb
https://anything.slack.com/archives/intentionally/broken
======
paulrpotts
Really disappointed that I couldn't get the pigs to jump across the floating
platforms. Maybe I didn't do it right?

